# HMI Web & IPhone



## RJ-CONSULTING (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hätte mal eine Frage zur Visu und IPhone:

Es läuft bei mir HMI Web und die Visu funkt auch auf jeden Windows PC! 
Das IPhone zeigt aber nur eine leere Seite, anscheinend wegen Java?

Gibt es dafür Abhilfen bzw. was könnte man denn sonst machen?

Danke!


----------



## Majestic_1987 (9 Dezember 2009)

Ist das HMI-Web nicht ein ActiveX-Plugin? Vielleicht reicht es, ActiveX zu aktivieren.

Andernfalls besteht noch die (komplexe) Option, eine Anwendung für's iPhone zu schreiben, die über ADS mit der Steuerung kommuniziert....


----------



## ohm200x (9 Dezember 2009)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Ist das HMI-Web nicht ein ActiveX-Plugin? Vielleicht reicht es, ActiveX zu aktivieren.
> 
> Andernfalls besteht noch die (komplexe) Option, eine Anwendung für's iPhone zu schreiben, die über ADS mit der Steuerung kommuniziert....



Als Apfel-User und 2 maliger iPhone Besitzer (bessere hälfte und ich) würde mich das auch interessiren.

ActiveX würde ich schon mal sagen scheidet aus und ne iPohone-App schreiben dürfte soweit ich ADS auf den Beckhoff-Seiten verstanden habe auch scheitern.
Klingt alles sehr Windows-lastig

gruß ohm200x


----------



## bonatus (9 Dezember 2009)

HMI-Web ist auf jeden fall java basierend.

Was hast du eigentlich für IPhone?

Ich hab mal gelesen man bräuchte das 3Gs für Java Applikationen.

Alternativ musst du dir das HTC HD2 - Leo holen


----------



## Majestic_1987 (9 Dezember 2009)

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man mittels MONO auch .Net-Applikationen auf MacOS und iPhone portieren kann. Das würde bedeuten, dass man über die Ads.Net-DLL mittels iPhone eine kommunikation mit der SPS aufbauen kann.

Es gibt sogar auf Youtube ein Video, wo jemand sein iPhone zum Remote-Steuern einer Beckhoff-Steuerung nutzt.


----------



## ohm200x (9 Dezember 2009)

bonatus schrieb:


> HMI-Web ist auf jeden fall java basierend.
> 
> Was hast du eigentlich für IPhone?
> 
> ...



HM; das HTC .... kenne ich nicht, müsste ich mal anschauen, aber wäre ja doof ncoh was kaufen zu müssen wenn 2 schöne Touch-Teile bereits im Haus liegen.

Wir haben sowohl das 3G als auch das 3Gs. Meine Frau hat das neuere, da sie öfters und an auf dem Ding spielt und daher die neuen Features eher nutzen kann als ich.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (9 Dezember 2009)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Also ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man mittels MONO auch .Net-Applikationen auf MacOS und iPhone portieren kann. Das würde bedeuten, dass man über die Ads.Net-DLL mittels iPhone eine kommunikation mit der SPS aufbauen kann.
> 
> Es gibt sogar auf Youtube ein Video, wo jemand sein iPhone zum Remote-Steuern einer Beckhoff-Steuerung nutzt.



Ja MONO kenne ich, habe zwar damit noch nichts  und mit .Net nicht viel gemacht, aber das wäre dann ja ne Möglichkeit.

gruß ohm200x


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (10 Dezember 2009)

*Webserver*

Hallo,

bei meinem iPhone 3GS ist JAVA installiert und bei den Einstellungen im Browser auch aktivert, sowie auch ActiveX!
Funktioniert trotzdem nicht!

Ich habe jetzt einen Webserver für WinXP und WinCE gefunden, der für Gebäudeautomation echt genial ist. Verbindet sich automatisch mit der Runtime über ADS, einfache Konfiguration, kein JAVA also auch für iPhone!

Nachteil: Lizenz um die 600.-

http://www.atvise.com/en/atvise-downloads/products


----------



## SPSDAU (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hier gibt eine Möglichkeit ohne Visu via TCP Direktzugriff: http://www.e-gits.com/de/performance/PLCMo.htm


----------



## Speedtriple (12 Dezember 2009)

Sollte für alle Iphone Nutzer die Erfahrung mit Homepage Erstellung und Wago programmierung haben interesant sein:

http://www.pcnot24.com/SPS/uploader/pool/readwrite_0_3b.pdf


----------



## backflip (15 Oktober 2010)

Diese Funktionen WRITEPI und READPI gibt es aber nur bei Wago und nicht bei Beckhoff oder?


----------



## erwe (9 Juni 2011)

Speedtriple schrieb:


> Sollte für alle Iphone Nutzer die Erfahrung mit Homepage Erstellung und Wago programmierung haben interesant sein:
> 
> http://www.pcnot24.com/SPS/uploader/pool/readwrite_0_3b.pdf



Der Link klappt leider nicht mehr.

Kann das bitte jemand neu einstellen?

Danke sehr.


----------



## tom_x (9 Juni 2011)

Guckst du hier (neuere Version):

http://sps-home.cwsurf.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=481&hilit=writepi

Ansonsten dort mal bei Matze001 anfragen.


----------



## Robofreak (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm

Es gibt einen App für Iphone und Ipad... an meinem Ipad funktioniert das einwandfrei 

Kostet alleredings leider 99,€ das ist schon sehr viel :-(

Liebe Grüsse


----------

